# Ayuda con amplificador Peavey PV 2000



## roberto vado (Sep 14, 2010)

Saludos colegas del foro dedicado a las reparaciones electrónicas me llego a mi taller un Amplificador Peavey Modelo- 2000 el cliente me lo llevó con los repuestos en las manos quemados de otro taller según , el estaba trabajando con una planta eléctrica y debido al los volta inconstantes que genera la planta en una de esa vino alto y se les quemo..
Les cambie los ic LM3080, los transistores de protección los MPS, los diodos IN 4148, Los MJE 350, los transistores de Salida, las resistencias de los emisores de salida, el triac SAC187
El fet J174 el c1740 bueno esta serie de repuestos todo lo puse conforme al otro canal original que estaba bueno sus componentes probados miden igual a la salida que esta buena a la hora de probarlo me hace un zumbido y se queda mudo .
Y me liga el MJE 340.

Me quistaría que me facilitaran el Diagrama de este Amplificador y una Manera de probarlo que me evite daños en algún otro componente y lo que hice yo fue probarlo con un DVD es Necesario probarlo con una Mixer Amigos les agradezco su ayuda..
Espero su gran aporte colegas del foro 


Roberto Vado de Nicaragua...


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 15, 2010)

Prueba el amplificador sin las protecciones, eso si, gradualmente. Los Peavey son algo delicados y la mejor herramienta para repararlos es no entrar en panico ni desesperación jejeje, Adjunto te dejo del diagrama, espero te sea de mucha ayuda, saludos...


----------



## luicho92 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hola..me podrían decir de cuanto es el fusible para 220V de este amplificador..gracias


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 24, 2011)

El fusible es de 6A / 250V antes de reemplazarlo revisa porque se quemó...


----------



## luicho92 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gracias..yo pregunté para tener idéa de que transformador tiene..que tal es el andar??Entrega 1000W reales o no? Yo necesito comprarme una y no me decido si una Apogee p2000; la Peavey pvi2000; la Behringer 4000; una Skp pro 1800...la onda es que me dure, y me entregue 700 W continuos en bridge en 8 Ohms.


----------



## chosicaman (Ago 24, 2014)

Por que se activan los ventiladores de mi amplificador Peavey pv2000, tiene cuatro , dos por lado, pero se prende de una columna o sea dos . . . saqué los circuitos amplificadores y sigue mandando la señal para prender los ventiladores. . . parece que es la placa de la fuente pero como buscar . . . ? ...


----------



## Dls (Ago 24, 2014)

Pero o sea que ? No funciona el amplificador o solo preguntas porque encienden ?


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 25, 2014)

Consejo: no trates de reparar nada que esté funcionando.
Si no funciona algo, llevaselo a un técnico, lo vas a terminar estropeando.


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 25, 2014)

experimentador dijo:


> Consejo: no trates de reparar nada que esté funcionando.
> Si no funciona algo, llevaselo a un técnico, lo vas a terminar estropeando.



Tiene toda la razón el compañero, debes ser más specífico, ya he visto varios amplificadores PVi2000 (aclaro la referencia, pues es la PVi2000 la de los 4 ventiladores y no confundir con la PV2000 que solo tiene 1 grande y es de una mayor calidad), mal calibrados de fábrica, con un canal calentándose mounstruosamente aún sin carga, pero sonando relativamente igual ambos canales, si ese es el caso y está muy nueva y lo peor no sabes calibrarla, llevala por garantía.

Aclaro, mira bien cual canal si enciende los ventiladores y si se calientan ambos de igual forma, si el canal en el que no encienden los ventiladores se calienta igual o menos, verifica las conexiones, etc.
normalmente solo encienden 2 y cuando la cosa se calienta arrancan los 4, 

consejo:" no es ni remotamente uno de los mejores amplificadores de Peavey", mal control de calidad, muchas garantías, fué una serie económica para competir con las baratas incluso.
 de mejor calidad que esa, hasta en el chasis se ve la merma en la calidad y diseño de esos amplificadores. no digo que sea mal equipo, solo mal control de calidad y que no está a la altura de los modelos CS, bien manejada y sin exigirle demasiado puede durar bastante.










PD. : Bienvenido al Foro


----------



## Edu-D (Ago 26, 2014)

chosicaman dijo:


> por que se activan los ventiladores de mi amplificador peavey pv2000,tiene cuatro dos por lado pero se prende de una columna o sea dos . . . saque los circuitos amplificadores y siqgue mandando la señal para prender los ventiladores. . . parece que es la placa de la fuente pero como buscar . . . ? ...



En si la Pvi2000 lleva 4 ventiladores y siempre prenden cuando enciendes el amplificador, los 4 ventiladores en velocidad suave cuando ya esta en potencia y alcanza una temperatura superior los ventiladores cambian a velocidad fuerte.

Saludos


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 27, 2014)

Sip, corrijo lo dicho, los 4 deben encender, gracias compañero Edu-D


----------



## Algenis rivera (Sep 21, 2020)

Amigos , saludo tengo una falla en este amplificador que me a sacado cana azul , lo que sucede es que le meto poca señal y empieza a modular el ddt active de una ves mientra que el otro hay que subirlo bien alto para que module y suena bien ya le e cambiado casi todo los componente y suena agachado , si alguien me puede aatudar se lo agradecería , aquí dejaré un video , por una pista y suena muy bien,
El canal suena bien bajito y cuando lo subo alto empieza a distorsionar


----------

